# Общий раздел > Авто, Мото, Вело и другая техника >  Автобоксы на крышу

## Анатолий Валерьевич

Посоветуйте где можно приобрести качественные автобоксы на крышу.

----------


## Сергей Петров

Я бы вам посоветовал качественные автобоксы искать через интернет магазины.

----------


## Дмитрий Остапов

Я тоже долгое время искал проверенную компанию где можно приобрести качвественные автобоксы на крышу и мне знакомые посоветовали обратить внимание на https://megatuning.by там и приобрели по доступной цене.

----------

